# My First Alarm



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Just received this little beauty!!










It's a busy face/dial but I rather like it.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

cracking, I am sorely tempted by one of those myself.

Foz


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Bareges said:


> It's a busy face/dial but I rather like it.


It gets a lot simpler in the dark. I borrowed one off a friend once. The lume is a bloody marvel!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats! They are fun, reliable watches if mine is anything to go by.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I got one of those as my first mechanical watch about 18months ago







There really good value and I always use the alarm feature when I'm away from home and so far it's never let me down


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments...............they are good aren't they - hardly been off my wrist since I received it.



> It gets a lot simpler in the dark. I borrowed one off a friend once. The lume is a bloody marvel!


I see what you mean Chascomm and the timekeeping seems to be pretty good as well.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've always been impressed with the quality of Poljots & quite fancy one of those alarms - they look superb









What's the alarm like? Does it buzz? Vibrate? Loud?

Here's one of my Poljot Aviators:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got the alarmed







version of yours Alan  .

Vostok also plonked this Poljot 2612 movement in a few of their watches







.

The alarm does buzz and vibrate but I wouldn't say it was loud.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

dapper said:


> What's the alarm like? Does it buzz? Vibrate? Loud?


The loudest Poljot alarms are the ones made before the mid-late 1990s that have the 2-piece back. One those ones, the anvil is actually driven thought the back and the outer surface machined down, so it's stronger than the later welded-on ones; the harder metal probably makes it louder too. The screw-ring also helps the resonance. Best of all (although I've never handled one) is the early 'Signal' version with the the screw-ring forming a perforated 'resonator' over the caseback.

The least effective Poljot alarms in my experience (7 examined so far) are the Aviators with the screw down back. The design is similar to the Signal resonator except for the lack of perforations; and that's what makes all the difference.

My wife's 1995 Victory Day special edition will shake your arm off if your not ready for it, but my snap-on back models are not so loud. The red-dial Winsky (made 1999, purchased 2003) actually had the anvil broken by the previous owner; proof of the weakness of the welded anvil. Even so it's still loud enough to wake me.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This is the 43 mm version of the Aerowave/Flugkapitan alarm. I find it very comfortable and easy to live. The alarm is a mettalic buzz and is not particularly loud. I use it for reminders - I am not sure it would wake me up!


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Here's my only alarm. It's loud enough to wake me up when I've needed to use it. Pretty accurate for going off at the right time which helps too


















Regards,

Nick


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

*Dapper said*



> What's the alarm like? Does it buzz? Vibrate? Loud?


The Aviator 10C is more of a reasonably loud buzz rather than vibration (any vibration seems to be a by-product of buzzing). At the moment it is certainly waking me up but I'm not convinced that it would once I got used to it..............timekeeping seems to be spot-on.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Bareges said:


> .......timekeeping seems to be spot-on.


I'll second that. For such an inexpensive watch mine is very accurate - about +4 secs/day.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the alarm info chaps







Some great looking watches.

I do enjoy a new quest - now, where shall I start.......


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking watch, must get an alarm myself sometime









Well done


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Nice looking watch, must get an alarm myself sometime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sole remaining mechanical alarm - loud enough to wake me...but then I still sleep quite lightly...


----------

